# D. Hydei quick help



## Longhorn (May 14, 2007)

Guys bail me out on this one please. I need D. Hydei Flightless Fruit Flies pronto.

I have used the search feeature and google and have found HUNDREDS of places to buy them, after finding many with gouged shipping cost and others out of stock, can someone point me to the light  

At this point I'm brainwashed from searching,

Where can I get some reasonably priced cultures in stock with reasonably priced shiping options?

Mantids will need food when I run out in about 4-5 days.

Thanks a bunch in advance.


----------



## robo mantis (May 14, 2007)

i get mine from petco and petsmart.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 14, 2007)

Nick Barta's site will ship asap. www.mantisplace.com try him he will help.!


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2007)

I get mine from PetCo too. They're $5.99 (+tax  ) where I am.


----------



## Longhorn (May 15, 2007)

that's the thing, I did buy some from Nick but he is fresh out atm, and so is petco near me. Petsmart in Dallas do not sell them according to the 5 stores nearest me I have visited  

I bought some last night from Joshs Frog website, We'll see how things work out becase these guys are molting as I type


----------



## atlfrog (May 19, 2007)

Our price at ATLFROG.com is $7.50 per container and shipping is $8.95. (We will adjust for larger orders and if your order is reasonably small EX. one culture).

Gosh, I hate the new price hike. :roll:


----------

